

GitTorrent: collaborative git repository distribution across the Internet - mqt
http://www.advogato.org/article/994.html

======
wmf
This is technically interesting, but I like the friction (small as it is) of
forcing a software project to maintain a Web site. It may encourage people to
think before forking, and a well-maintained Web site shows that someone
somewhere is at least minimally committed to the project.

~~~
TFrancis
I think making forking cheap and easy is a good idea. Sure, bad forks will be
made but, Git would make it easy to merge the fork's changes into a trusted
stream.

~~~
wmf
IMO a trusted stream should have more than PGP signatures behind it; it should
have some commitment. It seems like GitTorrent is trying to eliminate that
part.

------
shader
I was wondering when this would happen. Hopefully it will work ;)

Hopefully this could be used to make an alternate, resource-less, internet. If
the gpg signing can ensure enough security, web developers won't need host
servers (to an extent) any more. Certainly not if they are just serving static
pages.

